
BCI /#MindUploading of Hidden Algorithms for HighlyAutomatedFunctioning - vinbrannigan
https://twitter.com/VinBrannigan/status/1018035540183175170
======
vinbrannigan
[https://twitter.com/VinBrannigan](https://twitter.com/VinBrannigan)

[https://www.instagram.com/hypertruths/](https://www.instagram.com/hypertruths/)

